
Paul Graham, we need your advice - vyal
We have developed a technology that significantly reduces energy consumption and has a transformative impact on the world. It can be used in all areas where engines or rotation are used: electric vehicles, e-planes, e-ships, power and wind generators. We have two working prototypes that validate our technology.<p>Our technology is particularly effective when applied to EVs. It reduces energy consumption from the battery and extends the range of an electric car to more than 700 miles on a single charge.<p>Our product for EVs is a magneto-mechanical battery. It provides the electric vehicle with 70% additional mechanical energy. As a result, the consumption of electrical energy from the car battery is reduced by 70%. On average, an EV consumes about 16 kWh of energy per 60 miles. Thanks to the additional mechanical energy from our magnetic battery, the electric vehicle will consume only 4.8 kWh per 60 miles, thus increasing the range to more than 700 miles on a single charge.<p>All VCs we met decided not to invest in our startup (after talking to physicists).<p>How progress is supposed to go ahead if physicists are afraid of extending their knowledge about the universe? We have a working prototype. They say that it violates the laws of thermodynamics. We say that if it had violated the laws of thermodynamics, it would have not worked. But it works!<p>How we can find investors who actually want to change the world for better?
======
rbecker
If your product is a battery, why not completely replace the car battery with
it? How exactly does it work? I'm assuming you've already patented it, so
there should be no harm in revealing more.

If using _one_ of those magneto-mechanical devices of yours reduces energy
consumption by 70%, why not use two and reduce it by 91%? Or four to get a 99%
reduction?

Edit: The sibling comment raises a good point about bicycles. The cyclist is
already acting as a motor, so just put your battery between them and the
wheels. Then you can reduce how hard they need to pedal by 70-91% percent
easy, right?

In fact, you could just buy an electric motor, put your magnetic battery after
it, and have it turn a generator. Since the motor would be using 70% less
energy than normal, it and the generator wouldn't even have to be very
efficient to output more power than you put in. Then you can just plug it into
a wall socket and sell electricity back into the grid...

Or you could divert part of the output power back into the electric motor, so
you wouldn't need any power from the grid at all. You'd just be outputting
clean, free electricity...

------
ChrisGranger
You imply that physicists are afraid of extending their knowledge, but this is
literally the physicist's goal in life. If you've discovered a mechanism that
violates an established law of physics, a Nobel Prize is probably in your
future.

On the other hand, every time I turn around there's a new crackpot trying to
crowdfund research into perpetual motion machines and the like. It's possible
that the VCs you've approached are doing a poor job of explaining your product
to the physicists they've consulted, who then dismiss it out of hand.

If you have working physical prototypes, and not merely an idea that you
_believe_ will work, and you're willing to let people 'get hands-on' to test
them, and they're not prohibitively expensive for the performance increases
they lead to, the tech community should be very interested indeed. Perhaps
focusing on finding credentialed people to independently confirm that your
process works _first_ rather than approaching VCs would be something to try.

------
tlb
A startup is a difficult environment to try to rewrite the laws of physics.
Consider either joining a research lab, or starting your own and applying for
SBIR funding instead.

If you want to work on this in a startup, don't start with electric cars! You
need several billion to launch a competitive electric car today. You can't
raise that without a track record of previous successes. Start with something
small you can build multiple iterations of on a startup budget. Electric
scooter and bicycle owners also care about range.

------
mindcrime
Shouldn't you guys be riding high on your Nobel Prizes resulting from your
last major breakthrough[1] that shook up the world? With that kind of track
record, you should have no problems getting funding.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19423784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19423784)

------
gus_massa
Do you have a working prototype?

